# New pictures of our new farm Goat area



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures of our goat area at our new farm. Our house is supposed to close June 15th and then we will be living on our new farm, animals and all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Teresa thats awesome!! I cant wait to see it all in person


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Teresa, that is beautiful. How exciting.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that things will finally be settling down for you, your goaties are soooooo spoiled! They have an awesome house!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks great!

Deidre


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.....  :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

can I live in there I promise I do nto eat much. :ROFL:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That is soo cool! Your goats are gonna be so spoiled living there!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I must say I am very proud of our progress on our farm.

Stacey I can't wait to give you the grand tour of it all. Your girl is turning out to be such a stunning doe. You are gonna be so pleased with her and I can't wait to see what she does for you in the show ring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone, I must say I am very proud of our progress on our farm.


your welcome..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful setup you have there. It's awesome when everything works out so well! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:drool: Great job!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Nice barn! It looks like you all have put a lot of though and planning into the floor scheme and such. I would love it if you would post more pics of the features that you have included. I really loved the goat-proof storage area! Did it work? Great Job! Fred V.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! Nice setup! What are those panels though? Is that cement re-enforcing mesh, or??? I want to get some of that.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a great looking barn!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool!! :thumb:


----------

